
Embracing Another Point of View by Alex Hillman - vectorbunny
http://alexhillman.com/embracing-another-point-of-view
======
flustered
Thanks. That's an especially poignant title for me considering that I just
posted this, which will probably be dead/deleted by the time you click on it:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4385454>

